# Directv2pc windows 8 install?



## boufa (Dec 24, 2007)

So I finally got past the issue where I had an out of date adobe flash, and got it installed. Now I cannot get Directv2pc to install. It goes though the motions, but in the end there is no program installed. What am I missing?

It looks o.k. Does the whole do you agree thing, then the install status bar comes up, and goes to 100%. Says thank you, you are not ready... then nothing, Poof, its gone.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't think Directv2PC is supported on Windows 8.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Mike_TV said:


> I don't think Directv2PC is supported on Windows 8.


"on Windows 8." is superfluous.


----------



## boufa (Dec 24, 2007)

Many people have gotten it to work. Was looking for help and advice, maybe I should have known better. :grin:


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> "on Windows 8." is superfluous.


Agree. One of the reasons why my HTPC won't be upgraded to Windows 8. I have too many things working perfectly on Windows 7 and don't want to break anything by going to Windows 8.


----------

